# After all bills, how much do you have at months end?



## Glacial

After *all* your bills are paid, how much money do you have at the end of the month, either for savings? By all bills, I am including all bills to creditors, rent, mortages, groceries, gas, cell phone, loans, car insurance, cable, internet, entertainment/recreation etc etc.

I am trying to figure out where I stand in comparison to others.


----------



## Kon

Zero. I usually break even or even go into more debt, or so I'm told. But I'm only working twice/week. The problem is the huge mortgage and taxes/utilities on 2 houses. And we can't sell either for personal/family reasons. Lucky I don't deal with this crap. All I'm responsible for is bringing in money.


----------



## Syndacus

About 300 in spending money. It'll quadruple when the business moves to a better place though.


----------



## Classified

Saving Face said:


> After *all* your bills are paid, how much money do you have at the end of the month, either for savings? By all bills, I am including all bills to creditors, rent, mortages, groceries, gas, cell phone, loans, car insurance, cable, internet, entertainment/recreation etc etc.
> 
> I am trying to figure out where I stand in comparison to others.


bills to creditors = 0
rent = +$ (for a few weeks)
mortages = -$1,200, includes prop taxes & HOA & home insurance
groceries = -$200, it varies. I could go lower and eat healthier if I had more time.
gas = -$35, would be a lot less if my parents lived closer
cell phone = -$65, the evil phone company got me
loans = $0
car insurance = -$20
cable = $0, OTA
internet = $0
electric = $25
heat averaged = $35, they have a $22 service fee just for being hooked up...
entertainment/recreation = $?
hobbies = $$
Savings = $$$$

I probably have more saved than the average 50 year old, and my expenses are very low...


----------



## Lonelyguy

It varies a lot, depending mostly on my personal expenses. I own my house free and clear so there's no mortage or rent. I pay my home insurance, vehicle insurance, and property taxes twice a year. My electric bill and phone/internet service cost around $150 a month. I don't get out much so I usually buy several months worth of groceries at once...never figured out an average cost for each month. Otherwise its mostly the other stuff that adds up...home maintenance, personal expenses, things like that. Some months I break even and some months I'll hardly spend anything.


----------



## victoriangirl

I don't have much of a life outside of work so I get to save quite a lot. 

My biggest expenditures are my rent, food & groceries and food that I buy for stray cats & dogs. So at the end of the month I usually have about $700 left, which I usually spend on regular long weekend trips to the UK. The rest goes to my savingsaccount. I want to have as much saved as possible because steady employment has always been an issue in my life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't have much left. Maybe 150$


----------



## tardisblue

Thankfully, I have plenty left over after bills. I'm not going to say how much on a public forum.  I've always been lucky in having good paying jobs and being good with not spending too much.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

At the moment about 800-900. But my bills are tiny. I did say "bills" right?


----------



## pita

Usually $500, but this month it will be less because I've been doing social things.


----------



## shadowmask

Anywhere from $50 to $150. Sometimes nothing.


----------



## straightarrows

Classified said:


> bills to creditors = 0
> rent = +$ (for a few weeks)
> mortages = -$1,200, includes prop taxes & HOA & home insurance
> groceries = -$200, it varies. I could go lower and eat healthier if I had more time.
> gas = -$35, would be a lot less if my parents lived closer
> cell phone = -$65, the evil phone company got me
> loans = $0
> car insurance = -$20
> cable = $0, OTA
> internet = $0:b
> electric = $25
> heat averaged = $35, they have a $22 service fee just for being hooked up...
> entertainment/recreation = $?
> hobbies = $$
> Savings = $$$$
> 
> I probably have more saved than the average 50 year old, and my expenses are very low...


1- it seems u've al ot of friends (search for free phone calls using cel phones with wifi))

2-evil! it seems the old man livinig next door forgot to put a password for his internet wifi!

3-it seems u forgwt to turn-off the lights before going to bed  :clap:clap

just becarful from women!! they can smell money! :b


----------



## Classified

The only reason they are evil is that it used to be $25/month for a basic cell phone, but now I pay $65 and have to hack my phone to get tethering to work...

And my neighbors have passwords, but they don't do anything.

I have LED lights and CFLs. I also have a few solar panels. The $25 includes an additional voluntary amount to get our power company to build more alternative energy projects around here.


----------



## Stanley Joe

Usualy 100 to 200.


----------



## sanspants08

About $300, soon to be $500. Should be about $1000 by September of this year.


----------



## red wrinkle

1,000,000 dollars, how do like me now


----------



## Talgonite

-$16,000+

I don't make enough money to get out of debt and I probably never will. Living the American dream.


----------



## cavemanslaststand

Saving 5Gs per month after all expenses. Not intended to make others feel bad as I'm mindful of people's struggles.

Just a former poor boy's grim monomaniacal march. Had to inverteredly take care of last gen nightmare (mental and physical handicaps) with no inheritance other than permanent scars and continued punches to my gut and slaps to my stupid face, so went into acceptance that life will continue to suck trying to live the minimalist dream.

Raising yet another beer for toiling through life even if your last gen sucks, your ancestory sucks and destined you for the trench, and nobody seems to be on your side.


----------



## odd_one_out

Minus I don't know what. Maybe -£160.

I spend nothing on recreation, cable, loans, cars or other people.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Probably around $700 per month. I have a **** job, but no mortgage, or responsibilities really. I just keep cramming as much as possible into the savings account, to keep options open for my 30's and beyond. I'm very frugal and I guess that early retirement is the dream.


----------



## pianist

$0 Money just slips through my fingers, sad but true.


----------



## zork2001

*Home 789 but always put down 1200*

*Medical insurance 100*

*Dental insurance 40*

*Cell 70*

*Direct TV 40*

*Internet 60*

*Utilities say 150 average*

*Credit card which has gas, groceries other crap 500*



*I would say around $700 $800 a month left over.*


----------



## komorikun

I live on student financial aid and student loans. So I'm going into more and more debt every month. I don't use all of my financial aid though. What is left over will be used while I'm looking for a job after I graduate.


----------



## Ojee

I have about $150 but I fritter it away, rather then save it.


----------



## David777

I usually have about $200-$300 that could go into savings.

But I don't save a penny because I spend a lot of time loving lady luck, hoping that one day she'll love me back.


----------



## ilsr

Nothing now. (with no job and a home business which is not paying but costing me the rest of my savings steadily) I used to be frugal say 7 years ago. I wish I could get back into where I was. Unfortunately I've gotten into new spending habits which are hard to shake as well as fastfood drive-in eating habits. I never thought it(and I) would get this bad.


----------



## Talgonite

ils25r said:


> as well as fastfood drive-in eating habits. I never thought it(and I) would get this bad.


Yeeeeahhhh I feel ya there. I LOVE THE GREASE!!!!!

However I'm on a "eat clean and exercise" kick. It's a lot easier to avoid if you buy a bunch of healthy food and prep it before hand so the next time you cook it's a lot faster. 

I also love my rice cooker.

Like, literally.

We go on dates together.

I mean...


----------



## David777

Ya know, if they ever animated a rice cooker into a CG movie, I betcha that that rice cooker would be Chinese.


----------



## Talgonite

Maybe not Chinese, but definitely Asian.


----------



## fonz

Guess I try to save at least US$800 a month


----------



## alte

0 per month. Everything extra goes to pay loans. I do keep a tiny emergency fund of about a 1000 dollars.


----------



## David777

Talgonite said:


> Maybe not Chinese, but definitely Asian.


lol good to know that I'm not the only immature one around here. :b


----------

